
The New York Times Tops 5M Subscriptions as Ads Decline - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/06/business/new-york-times-earning.html
======
bediger4000
This is good news. THere's no doubt that advertising has a negative effect on
the journalism side of a newspaper.

------
gregmorton
I really love the nytimes but their use of google recaptcha is really boring.
Guess I'll unsubscribe soon :(

